# Matilda Bay Crema And Duck



## kirem (26/10/06)

I will declare my interest straight up- I work for the big F, on the wine side of the company. Fosters owns Matilda Bay and that in itself says how exciting the future of craft brewing is in this country. Fosters are allowing the Garage brewery to come up with some very interesting beers.

I have organised for some samples to come my way (by way of a wine swap) of a couple of new beers being released from Matilda Bay's Garage Brewery. The Crema - A coffee beer and the Barking Duck.

http://www.matildabay.com/ourbeers/outtherebeers.html

I have had the duck before but I was well and truly under the weather, so I will post a tasting note once I recieve the beers.

This brewery is doing some good things under the guidence of Brad 'the brewer' Rogers.

Kirk


----------



## Justin (26/10/06)

I was quite impressed with the Crema. Novel bottle, surprising colour for a coffee flavoured beer (most would have assumed a dark beer, me included) and a nice interesting beer. Bottom line is it's different, that's what I liked about it. I apreciated it for what it was, a novel beer different to anything else you're likely to taste in Australia. Also a good way to open peoples eyes to the possibilities of what a beer can be and that beer doesn't have to taste like VB, etc.

I wouldn't bother trying to compare it to anything else or say I couldn't drink a dozen of them. It's a pale beer with a definite coffee aroma and smooth coffee taste. It's unique, pleasant and a thumbs up from me. It would be a hit with the girls I would imagine.

It's made with a generous dose of coffee beans late in the secondary just before bottling, hence there is no colour extraction, no bitterness-just the strong coffee aroma and flaour that is extracted from the oils on the beans.

I've had Barking Duck, which is a Saison supposedly but like you it was in the presence of a number of amber beverages and I can't really remember specifics.

Thumbs up to different beers


----------



## sinkas (26/10/06)

While I have enjoyed both these beers on tap, 
I think that at $12-15 for a 750ml bottle there will be alot of bottels sitting around on shelves for a long time. Totally overpriced.


----------



## Justin (26/10/06)

I didn't pay for them. But yes.


----------



## therook (26/10/06)

It amazes me how they can justify the price :huh:


----------



## beersom (26/10/06)

sinkas said:


> While I have enjoyed both these beers on tap,
> I think that at $12-15 for a 750ml bottle there will be alot of bottels sitting around on shelves for a long time. Totally overpriced.


 
Didn't stop it from selling out for us in under a day.


----------



## ant (26/10/06)

Some tasting notes also here. I contacted Brad Rogers about this to see how close the punt on style composition was and his words were "Your descriptions were spot on the money - great stuff".

Wrt the coffee beans Brad said they get them in green, roast them, grind them up coarse, soak them in
cold water then add to fermenter just before end of fermentation.

I still like this beer a lot. Going away for a bucks next weekend, may take a bottle or two to test the brekky beer theory (can't get away with that caper when at home h34r: )


----------



## Goat (26/10/06)

I thought the Barking Duck was sensational - I hope it gets a re-run. Anything on the grapevine Kirem?

Only had a couple of pints of the Crema. Its a nice beer and I certainly enjoyed it, but it struck me that the flavour would get a bit much after several. An experiment well worth trying...

Just took delivery of 5Kg of green beans this arvo, so I might give it a go.


----------



## Mercs Own (27/10/06)

I thought the Barking Duck was sensational! I had it on tap at the Gun Island Brew Bar in Middle Park Melb. None on now which is a shame as it has been replaced with the Crema. I like the Crema although I am not a fan of anything coffee flavored except coffee. Strangely every time I have a pint I get a strong sense of chilli beer ie I wish there was chilli in the beer (reminds me of the chilli beer that Sail and Anchor used to make) it is probably the oils from the coffee that are similar to the oils in the chilli?! 

As for cost I didnt know there were bottles out there but I gather it is a totally hand made operation and hence more expensive to make.


----------



## Justin (27/10/06)

It comes in a 750ml champagne bottle Merc, so I guess it's priced along the same line as a large bottle of Chimay or La Chouffe.


----------



## tipsy_mcstagger (22/1/07)

For the Barking Duck lovers out there, it's coming back. aparently it will be on tap as of Feb 1


----------



## gussigan (24/1/07)

yeah and the duck is going to be available in bottles this time as well


----------



## Thirsty Boy (28/1/07)

Had the Barking Duck on Tap at Transport last night. This time around is even better than last time. IMHO its a little it more tart and a tiny bit more residual sweetness. Excellent!!

I was in cookie the night before and they had signs saying they had the BD on tap, but when I asked for one... sorry!! I would imagine it will be there soon in the next day or 2 though.

Also had Rooftop Red from the handpump (at Transport). A beer I quite like on normal draught and in the bottle, was MUCH better Real Ale style. Almost wouldn't have picked it as the same beer.

Duck is definately out in 750ml bottles but i dont know if its made it to retail outlets yet.

Worth a trip to fed square for a pint of duck and a pint of rooftop from the pump and then a couple more. Just stagger accross the road for the train home


----------



## gussigan (6/2/07)

gonna try and grab a couple of bottles of the barking duck this week and probably try and scoot down somewhere to grab a pint of it


----------



## sinkas (8/2/07)

BWS at canning hwy alfred cove have the 2 bottled beers available for $13 but only about 6 of each left.


----------



## gussigan (12/2/07)

grabbed a bottle of this last week, was pretty good but not as good as i remembered it. at $14 or $15 i won't be rushing back to grab it, though i might still get a pint next time i'm at the sail and anchor or something


----------



## mikem108 (12/2/07)

Damn, i was across the road from there(the Transport) last night trying to get into MoVida. Then went looking for somewhere to have a beer while they sorted out our table, ended up at the JS Brewhouse coz thats the only place I knew around there>, funnily the 3degrees bar didn't have any of their own beer available but you could drool at their micro equipment.. and whats this pot or pint business with no in between schooner size being offered at most places.?
Lucky Coq was a great bar though!


----------



## Thirsty Boy (12/2/07)

3 degrees doesn't brew anymore!! Pity, I quite liked thier beer.

Neither does Gun Island. Those places are, or at least were, ALH venues and when Fosters sold ALH, the brewing part of the business was pretty quickly given away.

Thirsty

BTW. I think the Barking Duck is Better this time around.

To each his own taste I suppose

Thirsty


----------



## gussigan (13/2/07)

yeah each to their own and all that jazz hehehe, i'm going to try a pint of it to see how i like it on tap as well. and yeah i think i remember it being better because i'd been at the wine and food festival and had been drinking all day by the time i tried it :blink: hehe


----------



## mikem108 (15/2/07)

Found some bottles of these both at Liquor on Parade, Anzac Parade NSW


----------



## hughman666 (22/3/07)

had the barking duck on saturday at the brass.

great beer, i loved it.


----------



## Andyd (23/3/07)

I was at the "Meet the Brewer" Food and Wine Festival event last night at the Courthouse in North Melbourne, where the Barking Duck was served... and then out came a bottle of the barrel aged version which Meil had told us about when we visited the garage brewery - it was sensational! Just a pity that one's not produced in any quantity...


----------



## lucas (23/3/07)

I bought a bottle of each that I'll save for a special occasion, but I feel the prices are ridiculous. $15 for a 750ml bottle when you buy it from a goddamn bottle shop?!? I went to the cherry tree in richmond the other week and they had the bottles there for $16 or you could buy a pint for $8... except the kegs were all gone. paying twice as much and only getting an extra 200ml is downright lame


----------



## faryg (23/3/07)

Had the barking duck on tap last year sometime in april and though it was great then, I had it recently in the bottle and was disappointed with it. 
I beleive there is a new beer on the horizon from Matilda Bay called Connoisseur, another wheat beer, I think. 
Also VB Midstrength???


----------

